# Rosie



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

After a week in her new home, Rosie is settling in very well. She has met the others and there is a bit of hissing, but nothing too bad. She is now roaming around upstairs but still hasn't dared come downstairs yet. Although she did manage to spend all last night on the bed prodding us and chirping and pretty much keeping us awake all night.

Anyhow, some photos...........

I spy with my little eye.......... another cat










Look what they did to me..........










Mealtime........










Day 1 in my new home.........










Relaxing...........


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a pretty girl :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Stunning. :001_smile:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what beautiful pictures, she looks very settled, Nikki will be very happy that she is loving her new home.xx_


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Just love the pics thank you!

She's fair posing in pic 2 and looking at you as if to say "How could you?"


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she is a stunning girl and looks so happy and relaxed. can't wait to see pictures of her with the others when she finally settles with them


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Stunning girl.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: What more can I say


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

What a beautiful kittie


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

She is so gorgeous x


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Gorgeous little girl , and look at those eyes :001_wub:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

What a darling girl, I hope she continues to settle well.


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

She must have read my post! Out of the blue she has just suddenly decided that it is time to explore further and made it down the stairs. She's had a right nosey round and now although she keeps darting back up to safety she comes straight back down.

I feel another sleepless night coming on.

Here she is at the start of her adventure with us encouraging her with feathers on a string. Slinky is watching at the bottom.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:

Glad to hear she's settling in and now venturing downstairs


----------

